#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Popular Games Review >  >  Street Fighter: 30th Anniversary Collection

## Assassin

Celebrate the 30th anniversary of the iconic Street Fighter franchise with the greatest tribute to its legacy in the 30th anniversary Street Fighter Games Room. All this in one rich content highlights the latest in the series in an anthology of 12 classic titles with a perfect balance for arcade mode, including the original Street Fighter, Street Fighter II, Street Fighter II: Champion Edition, Street Fighter II: Hyper Street II Combat, Super Street Fighter II: Turbo, Street Fighter Alpha, Street Fighter Alpha 2, Street Fighter Alpha 3, Street Fighter III, Street Fighter III: Second Impact and Street Fighter III: Third Strike. The collection also offers a definitive online experience in four of the titles included; Street Fighter II: Hyper Fighting, Super Street Fighter II: Turbo, Street Fighter Alpha 3 and Street Fighter III: Third Strike. Street Fighter players can recreate the classic arcade game experience while competing with the CPU while waiting for their friends in online battles where they can test their fighting skills. Fans of the series can also enjoy the last 30 years of Street Fighter's history with rich character biographies, an awesome museum mode including unpublished art and interactive timeline, and listening to songs on the music player.

----------

